# pmap.h error



## Lem0nHead (Oct 23, 2009)

hello
that's the second time I'm following this steps and ending up with this error. Google doesn't help much. Any ideas?

1) install latest freebsd 7.2 from DVD (with kernel sources/ports)
2) update kernel (release RELENG_7) and ports
3) portupgrade everything
4) make buildworld / make buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC

and I get this:


```
In file included from /usr/src/sys/vm/pmap.h:82,
                 from /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/genassym.c:64:
./machine/pmap.h:427: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'vm_memattr_t'
*** Error code 1
```

does anyone know if there's an error in the last update?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2009)

Have you tried cleaning the source with *make clean* first?


NB If you don't specify a KERNCONF (or have one defined in /etc/make.conf) buildkernel and installkernel will always use GENERIC.


----------



## Lem0nHead (Oct 23, 2009)

it didn't work
but I followed a reply I found and updated using cvsup8.FreeBSD.org (I was using fastest_cvsup before, so I don't know exactly which one I was using) and now it worked

any ideas if this mirror is outdated?


----------



## foo_daemon (Oct 23, 2009)

Tinderbox constantly builds/rebuilds world and generic kernel every few hours.  If there's a problem with new committed changes, it should show red.  

It definitely happens sometimes (everything looks ok _right now_)


----------

